# balles, sacs, briques, etc. - francs ou euros ?



## SofiaB

A l’époque de franc on disait : point, balle, lacsé, sac, patate, pion, soleil, tuile, brique. Je voudrais savoir si on  peut les utiliser avec l’euro et quels sont les équivalents par exemple 1 euro, 1000 euros etc.
Merci.

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Calamitintin

Pour l'instant...rien.  Si on parle de brique, de sac, il me semble (sans être sûre) qu'on fait toujours référence à l'équivalent de la brique de francs. 
++
Cal


----------



## itka

Oui, ... et moi qui ai la fâcheuse habitude de dire "ça coûte cent balles" pour dire "cent euros", je me fais reprendre chaque fois par des gens qui me répètent étonnés : "cent *francs* ?"

Donc, pour l'instant, les euros sont des euros, et rien d'autre.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

On appelait aussi les billets par leur nom : un Pascal pour 500 FRF, un Montesquieu pour 200, un Delacroix pour 100, un Delatour pour 50 ou un St Ex... Et maintenant à part des ponts, y'a quoi sur les billets pour les nommer ? (faudrait que j'aille les regarder de plus près...  )


----------



## tilt

C'est vrai que l'argot de l'euro reste à inventer. Peut-être les couleurs des billets vont-elles devenir synonymes de leur valeur ? _Lâche-moi un bleu (= 20 euros) si tu veux que j'aille faire les courses._
Le sort de _balle _est très difficile à prévoir car c'est un mot extrêmement répandu, mais qui a pourtant 2 valeurs (100 balles peuvent valoir 100 francs mais aussi 1 franc (100 anciens francs, en fait)). _Hé mec, t'as pas 100 balles ?
_
Pour les grosses sommes, par contre, je dirais qu'on a simplement remplacé franc par euro. 1 brique valait 1 million de francs, elle vaut 1 million d'euros à présent. C'est en tout cas comme ça que je dis. Et vous ?


----------



## herr lehmann

Salut!
Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer si le mot "plaque" a quelque chose à faire aussi avec l'argent (par exemple "cent francs")?
J'ai trouvé cette expressione ici:
"Il y a au moins dix plaques chacun à la clef".
J'imagine que "dix plaques" c'est de l'argent, mais combien???
Merci bien!


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est difficile à dire aujourd'hui avec tous les changements de monnaie qui se sont succédé… Mais à l'origine, une plaque valait un million d'anciens francs, soit dix mille nouveaux francs, c'est-à-dire quelque 1 500 euros.


----------



## janpol

herr lehmann said:


> J'imagine que "dix plaques" c'est de l'argent, mais combien???


dix millions de centimes de franc... Je ne sais comment le mot a évolué ensuite
"plaque" est donc l'un de ces multiples mots qui désignent des sommes d'argent

"plaque" sans doute par référence aux plaques qu'on achète aux caisses des casinos pour jouer à la boule, à la roulette...


----------



## Maître Capello

En fait, c'est simplement en référence à la liasse de billets que cela représente, laquelle ressemble à une *plaque*, assez épaisse il est vrai, ou à une *brique* (autre terme désignant le même montant)…


----------



## herr lehmann

.... C'est difficile  
après on parle de "cent-mille balles"...c'est la meme valeur, alors? 
merci à tous pour votre aide!


----------



## Maître Capello

Eh bien justement, c'est difficile à dire puisque le montant sera différent suivant les personnes !

Un *balle* équivaut pour moi à une unité de monnaie, soit à un franc si tu comptes en francs ou à un euro si tu comptes en euros.

Pour la *plaque*, c'est plus compliqué puisque même si on compte en euros, certains y verront une valeur de 15 000 euros et d'autres une valeur de un million d'euros…


----------



## herr lehmann

On parle surement en francs parce-que c'est le 1998...
ma c'est quand-meme difficile à dire... La chose importante pour moi c'est de uniformer les deux montants en traduisant le romance. Est-ce que je peux dire alors:
dix plaques=cent mille francs (trop? pas possible?)
cent-mille balles= cent mille francs aussi.
Pas possible?? merci encore!


----------



## janpol

[…]
La plaque correspond, dans bien des casinos à la mise maxi; par ailleurs, les gens qui emploient ce type de vocabulaire aiment bien flamber, alors, je ne serais pas surpris qu'il y ait un rapport... mais cela demeure une supposition.


----------



## Maître Capello

Si ça se passe en 1998, c'est en effet très probablement de nouveaux francs qu'il s'agit. Donc:

1 balle = 1 franc
1 plaque = 10 000 francs
10 plaques = 100 000 francs = 100 000 balles

[…]


----------



## Gravos

Simple question pour les français... mais qui intéressera peut-être les autres aussi.

Avant l'Euro, on appelait les francs des balles... 100 balles = 100 francs
Après l'Euro, ça s'est perdu.

J'ai l'impression cependant que certains qui ont moins connu les francs commencent à réutiliser les balles, et donc 100 balles = 100 Euros maintenant.

Personnellement j'ai un peu de mal, mais il m'est déjà arrivé de dire 100 balles en l'entendant, et j'ai l'impression que ça se fait de plus en plus...

Je voulais simplement avoir votre avis sur la question, qu'est-ce qui se pratique autour de vous ?


----------



## Logospreference-1

Si les générations qui n'ont pas connu les _francs_, ou qui ne les ont pas assez connus pour fixer et figer leur échelle des prix, utilisent les _balles_, il ne peut s'agir, en France et sans doute en Belgique, que d'_euros_ : comment l'éviter ? Mais pour les générations antérieures les _balles_ restent les _francs_, même si leur échelle de grandeur est de moins en moins significative. Il y a à peine trois jours, entendant mon fils, la trentaine, dire _cent balles_ pour _cent euros_, je lui ai dit que pour ceux de sa génération les _francs_ étaient devenus très rapidement des _euros_, sans autre forme de procès, mais qu'ils ne doivent pas oublier qu'en France leurs parents en gagnèrent du jour au lendemain près de sept fois moins : sa génération ne s'en est pas bien rendu compte.


----------



## Nanon

tilt said:


> C'est vrai que l'argot de l'euro reste à inventer.


On entend parfois _« roro »_, même si c'est assez rare : aligner trois fois par an quatre cent roros



Logospreference-1 said:


> entendant mon fils, la trentaine, dire _cent balles_ pour _cent euros_


Je  suis née après le passage au nouveau franc. Cependant, la phase intermédiaire pendant laquelle on comptait encore en anciens francs dans certains contextes a duré longtemps. On utilisait l'ancien franc pour les grosses sommes, mais aussi pour les très petites, plus spécifiquement pour mendier : _« T'as pas cent balles ? »_ De ce fait, j'ai et j'aurai toujours du mal à dire _cent balles_ (un franc !) pour _cent euros_ car il ne s'agit plus d'un facteur 100, mais bien 700 .


----------



## JClaudeK

Gravos said:


> J'ai l'impression cependant que certains qui ont moins connu les francs commencent à réutiliser les balles, et donc 100 balles = 100 Euros maintenant.


Cela ne me paraît pas évident. Je n'entends/ n'ai jamais entendu des 'plus jeunes' (autour de la trentaine ou un peu plus/ voire les jeunes d'aujourd'hui) dire "cent (etc. ) balles".
Voir aussi cet article qui apporte un éclairage intéressant sur la question:


> Aujourd'hui, «balle» a donc été adopté par une partie de la population au moins pour désigner un euro. Mais le terme a un nouveau concurrent: «boule». *«*_*On constate que "boule" est en train de jouer pour "euro" le même rôle de substitut que "balle" pour "franc"*, mais ce qui est une tendance n’est pas encore devenu une formule consacrée»_, observe Denis Delaplace, docteur en sciences du langage et auteur de nombreux ouvrages sur l'argot


ou ici: _Une *boule* désigne un Euro._


----------



## Maître Capello

À noter que nous utilisons toujours des francs en Suisse et que par conséquent toutes les tranches d'âge emploient encore fréquemment _balles_ dans les contextes familiers.


----------

